# Parasite infection?



## Blue1987 (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been having irregular bowel movements for about 9 months now. I started going to the gastro 2 months ago. Last summer I developed (out of no where) chronic D with sudden urgency to go. I changed my diet at first thinking that it could be an intolerance to spicy foods or something with no such luck. My gastro at first sent me for blood tests which turned into a weekly thing for about 6 weeks, the results came back with high level of liver enzymes, and after a gallbladder and liver ultra sound I was told I have non alcoholic fatty liver. I've been to my gastro once more after the results and he seems to only care about my liver. I have been on align probiotics for 2 months with no real noticeable difference in my symptoms. I have been doing a ton of research and have landed on 2 different possible causes in which I'm hoping some of you may have experience with.Parasite infection. I have read that these sneaky guys can cause hell on ones digestive system resulting in such symptoms as I have been having, gas cramping and bloating as well as frequent watery stools that come and go. As it currently is I usually have an upset stomach in the morning and by lunch it fades away. I usually get 1-2 urgent watery stools per week with very soft bowel movements mixed in. I have good days and bad days but I never feel 100%. I've been depressed and on edge all the time as well as restricted to my house instead of being a normal 23 year old. I have lost about 15 pounds and I don't feel healthy.My second situation I have been pondering is an oral infection. My wisdom teeth have been coming in for the past few years but with no real pain. Last summer I noticed I was getting a weird taste in my mouth somedays and I noticed the gums around my wisdom teeth was a little irritated and I noticed a white puss substance. I started brushing my teeth multiple times a day and frequently using a powerful mouth rinse a few times a day. It went away within a week but now I have noticed it's back but not as severe. I was wondering if a infection like this could cause digestive problems?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you had any stool cultures or analysis done? I would ask about about those to rule out parasites and other bugs..


----------



## Blue1987 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nothing except blood work. I have an appt tomorrow at 3:30 pm with a different doctor at the same practice. I will push for a stool sample to be taken, I'll keep you updated. Thanks


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Im in the process of the same diagnosis,high liver enzymes and waiting for a liver ultrasound.I feel tired all the time and have various other symptoms.Ive read that this can also indicate diabetes and thyroid problems possibly too.


----------



## Blue1987 (Feb 24, 2011)

JMC, are you suffering from irregular bowel movements as well?


----------



## Blue1987 (Feb 24, 2011)

The doctor was very helpful, I am scheduled for a colonoscopy on May 11th, and I have to pick up the kit from the pharmacy for a stool sample. I'll keep everyone updated as I continue to find a solution. Hopefully my experiences will help someone some day


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Blue1987 said:


> JMC, are you suffering from irregular bowel movements as well?


Ive suffered bowel problems for 20 years and have recently been diagnosed with fatty liver after 2 high liver enzyme counts in 6 months.These were both accompanied with diarrhoea and loose bowels.Ive always been irregular with IBS,i dont know what regular is.


----------



## fluffy1856 (Apr 17, 2011)

I had parasites after I went to the Galapagas last summer. When I came back every time after I ate I had I had major pain on my left side (stomach) and then I had to have diarrhea all within 30 minutes after eating. My sister had same exact symptoms. My stool test were negative but nonetheless my kind Dr. put me on Cipro for one week. Did nothing. My sister's Dr. put her on metronidazole for one week. Hers went away. I told my Dr and we started the same medicine and it went away. Parasites are awful and don't always show up in stool tests. Maybe try asking a dr to try it and see if it helps. If not what could it hurt? (Keep in mind I don't know all your medical history etc!!!)Good luck!A.


----------



## fluffy1856 (Apr 17, 2011)

BTW, they found out I have fatty liver also!!! Are you doing something for it? My dr. didn't say anything .....


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Along with fatty liver im being tested for diabetes or thyroid problems so i will see where that goes.Its reported you are five times more likely to get type 2 diabetes if having a fatty liver.They are also trialling metformin,a diabetes medicine,for use in treating fatty liver as it helps regulate blood sugar and reduce cravings. I will ask about it when i can.By the way i am only slightly overweight,nowhere near obese and try to exercise when possible so it can happen to anybody.The standard treatment is simply a healthy diet and exercise.


----------



## fluffy1856 (Apr 17, 2011)

I wonder if I should ask my Dr about that medicine. I do have thyroid problems I have hypoactive (hashimotos). Does this have anything to do with IBS?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

fluffy1856 said:


> I wonder if I should ask my Dr about that medicine. I do have thyroid problems I have hypoactive (hashimotos). Does this have anything to do with IBS?


I cant really answer that but fatty liver and thyroid problems go hand in hand based on my google research.







I always google possible conditions that I may have so I am armed with information when discussing treatment options with my doctors.I would suggest you do the same as there is a lot of good information on the web.


----------



## pkatiraei (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,Regarding stool testing - the standard ova&parasite testing done through the medical labs are notoriously inaccurate. Although I work in a large academic center, I have stopped ordering stool analysis because they are only between 50-70% sensitive (or worse) in picking up an infection. You may have better luck having things found with specialty labs like Metametrix or Doctor's Data (which I have no financial ties to, but have had better success with). Many times, I do just treat someone for a suspected parasite and not even bother testing because of the problems with the labs. I like to use pharmaceuticals like flagyl (metronidazole). Oregano oil, Pau De Arco... all have anti parasitic effects as well. I can't comment on the fatty liver, but I can say that in some patients thyroiditis (inflammation and dysfunction of the thyroid) can be due to an immune imbalance originating from the gut. Gluten is one of the most common proteins that perpetuates the problem, but there may be other things going on in the gut that can add to this problem. Hope this helps,Pejman Katiraei ("Dr. K")


----------

